
Ask HN: What's happening with today's outage in a row? - ishitatsuyuki
Twitter went down multiple times, Let&#x27;s Encrypt went down, and AppVeyor is suffering from network slowness. I can&#x27;t believe they are just coincidence. Is there any large scale DDoS or other attack causing this?
======
davelnewton
Why can't you believe it's a coincidence?

Apophenia.

